# FS in southern MO: NICE 11 month old Jersey heifer



## Rachel Carter (Nov 17, 2009)

This girl is a beauty! She will be ready to breed in a few months, She was born March last year and is good and healthy out on pasture and a small amount of grain, we dis-budded her as a calf. Her mother is a beautiful small cow who is mostly Jersey; but has a trace of Holstein in her, she has a very nice udder and milks really well, good sized teats for hand milking too, very hardy and quickly breeds back. Her sire is a very nice purebred Jersey bull. She was raised on a nurse cow and hasn't been handled closely much, but isn't wild, and should get friendlier and make a good family cow if you handled her and spent some time with her. asking $600, I included a pic of her mother who is dry right now, preparing to calve again.
Thanks for looking and God bless!


----------



## Janette1 (Jan 24, 2013)

How can you be contacted to talk about this? I have shared your ad with someone in my area who is looking for a Jersey cow. She's not part of this forum, but I'm sure she could join.


----------

